# Dare To Be - Jeffree Star! (May 12th - 25th)



## StereoXGirl (May 12, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a new challenge!

This one should be interesting, too!

Our new theme is Dare To Be - Jeffree Star!

Chosen by MakeupByMonet, winner of *Dare To Be - A Chola*!

Here are some inspiration pics; feel free to add your own!



































































*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own supermod, Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo-editing program,you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it.

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon! 

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 12, 2008)

Very cool theme, this sould be interesting!


----------



## KatJ (May 12, 2008)

So, I honestly don't know who Jeffree Star is, but I'm gonna do some google-ing to figure this deal out. I already have the pink hair!


----------



## ceri2 (May 12, 2008)

wow this one looks like fun,

maybe i will enter.. ive been a bit scared to til now!

i've never heard of jeffree star either


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

I couldn't pull off that much makeup, but I'd like to see some of the entries!


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

anyone find out any details on who this is?




I like the pink hair


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

of course there's trusty Wikipedia to give you at least an unofficial bio

and the official site this link doesn't work cause it has a dirty word in it use the one on wikikpedia


----------



## Karren (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So, I honestly don't know who Jeffree Star is, but I'm gonna do some google-ing to figure this deal out. I already have the pink hair! I'd say we just vote you the winner now and move on!!! hahahaha jk.....
I've never heard of her (him?) either...

and Darla..... Ewwwwww!! That last one is gross!!!

Think I'm going to pass on this one.... I have a hard enough time emulating women let alone emulating someone emulating a woman!! lol I'm sooo confused this morning!! hehehe


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and Darla..... Ewwwwww!! That last one is gross!!!

Karren, its fake! like just about everything about Jeffree. which i guess is the appeal.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

actually i was remotely thinking of this. When i wear makeup i know i wear too much anyway so it would probably be fun to wear even more not less! i was wondering about the tattoo sleeve look and found something:






actually it is a T-shirt, but at $80 i think I will pass. I wonder who would really buy a shirt like this I mean if you were trying to hang in a scene where full arm sleeves are commonplace i think your t-shirt would be laughed out of the place.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 12, 2008)

they sell just the sleaves at spencers. if you really are looking for that full length tattoo look


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they sell just the sleaves at spencers. if you really are looking for that full length tattoo look really how much are those?


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

I have never heard of this person. There's no way I could ever pull this off lol


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2008)

No way i could ever pull this off either haha, oh well, i will wait till the next challenge, see if i have time at all even to do it, but i would like to see entries!

Never heard of this person before either btw


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So, I honestly don't know who Jeffree Star is, but I'm gonna do some google-ing to figure this deal out. I already have the pink hair! I know, you're already half way there! You should definitely enter!


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

I signed up our soccer team for a breast cancer benefit so i have that pink hair spray left over and a great wig a could do this with. (the pink hair thing was a bust for the team as they didn't play well with it so never gonna do that again). i have no tats so i was thinking the sleeve idea.

it would be great if i could find the time.


----------



## Johnnie (May 12, 2008)

Ooh! This looks like a lot of fun. I think I may have to enter this one. Think I'll go to the store and buy those .50 cent fake tattoos....hehe!


----------



## purpleRain (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Think I'm going to pass on this one.... I have a hard enough time emulating women let alone emulating someone emulating a woman!! lol I'm sooo confused this morning!! hehehe Whahaha




Never heard of this person..


----------



## beautybybee (May 12, 2008)

this is going to be a tough one and is going to put my makeup skills to the test because this jeffrey starr does have the makeup skills...imma try and enter because my camera is done with..i cant wait to see the entrys...loving the theme monet..


----------



## CellyCell (May 12, 2008)

This theme is cool...


----------



## McRubel (May 12, 2008)

I can't believe it's a GUY!!!!! I hate it when guys look prettier than I do


----------



## love2482 (May 12, 2008)

Awesome D2B!


----------



## kitsune89 (May 12, 2008)

Awesome. I love Jeffree Star


----------



## magneticheart (May 12, 2008)

Omg! That's a guy?! I had no idea until someone mentioned it lloll Wow, dunno who he is but he does his make-up better than I do lol And I love the pink hair




I'm really looking forward to seeing the entries on this one!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 12, 2008)

Quote:
So, I honestly don't know who Jeffree Star is, but I'm gonna do some google-ing to figure this deal out. I already have the pink hair! Thats awesome you should do it your probly the only one who will have the perfect hair unless we get wigs lol!!!
Jefree Star is A Big MAKEUp Fanatic He designs clothes &amp; I think sings or something in the teen Underground scene I see him on the web alot &amp; love the MU looks I wanted to do A Real MAKEUP dtb where it was all about the makeup &amp; showin off your skills I Hope alot enter I thinks it would be fun!!!!! I want to enter but man That is alot of MU LOL!!!! I cant wait to try it out!!


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2008)

Monet, i was gonna say this is a kind of wild idea and i think the chola one was pretty wild too. Good suggestion on your part!


----------



## amber_nation (May 12, 2008)

Might have to enter this one if I can get creative enough. Does anyone know what he used for pink eyebrows? I'm guessing it's a MAC product since he works there.

and you can buy tattoo sleeves at walmart in the toy section for a few dollars. They don't have a very good selection of designs but it's a lot less painfull and permanent than the alternative.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 12, 2008)

Im gona use a pink lip liner That I had bought At hot topic ahwile back!!! &amp; probaly some pink body paint by mehron that I got last year!!!! Im using all kinds a stuff I already have cuz I dont have much time or money to go shopping



!!!


----------



## beautybybee (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im gona use a pink lip liner That I had bought At hot topic ahwile back!!! &amp; probaly some pink body paint by mehron that I got last year!!!! Im using all kinds a stuff I already have cuz I dont have much time or money to go shopping



!!! girl this one is good...i have bushy eyebrows so i dont think i can pull of the pink brows... or the WHITE face...ill do it but the eyeshadow and all the other good stuff...hey did yoiu buy your imats ticket yet??


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 12, 2008)

You could pull it off he has pics where he doesn't have Pink hair or brows!!! I think just tryin out the dramatic E/S is Good enough that alone is gona be hard !!Good luck!!!


----------



## Ashley (May 12, 2008)

Ooh interesting topic!

Tip for eyebrows:

Wet a bar of soap and rub it on your eyebrows in the direction of hair growth, let it dry, and set with foundation and powder to hide your eyebrows, then you can draw the pink eyebrows on.


----------



## Raze (May 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hate it when guys look prettier than I do



I hate it when guys look better than me too!
For all of you who don't think you can pull this look off, don't let that stop you from entering. Its all about having fun with a look - do your own take on it! (I am NOT shaving my eyebrows off for this!)





Here's some more pix...


----------



## pinksugar (May 13, 2008)

the only bad thing about this is that most of the inspiration pics have been heavily photoshopped.

I'm also totally jealous that he's better at makeup and hotter than me, LOL

i can't wait to see the entries!

Ash, that suggestion is really good re: the eyebrows tip!


----------



## mariascreek (May 13, 2008)

wow this D2B should be awesome!!!!


----------



## Anthea (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh interesting topic!
Tip for eyebrows:

Wet a bar of soap and rub it on your eyebrows in the direction of hair growth, let it dry, and set with foundation and powder to hide your eyebrows, then you can draw the pink eyebrows on.

Thats a good suggestion Ashley, I have seen that suggested on a crossdressers forum when guys want to hide their eyebrows, cover them up with foundation and draw on more feminine looking ones.

I won't be doing this one as I can't come up wih that much bright pink. LOL


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 13, 2008)

Wow, I couldn't pull this off in a million years, but I like it!!


----------



## MissElaine (May 13, 2008)

I think this sounds like fun!!!


----------



## ticki (May 13, 2008)

i can't wait to see everybody's looks!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 13, 2008)

Quote:
Ooh interesting topic!
Tip for eyebrows:

Wet a bar of soap and rub it on your eyebrows in the direction of hair growth, let it dry, and set with foundation and powder to hide your eyebrows, then you can draw the pink eyebrows on.

tHATS True &amp; you can also use regular glue stick &amp; let that dry or a wax!!!! also using a sealer will always help you get better results b4 you add foundation!!!


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tHATS True &amp; you can also use regular glue stick &amp; let that dry or a wax!!!! also using a sealer will always help you get better results b4 you add foundation!!! thats an interesting idea. I saw something on a CD board thread that you can use some special wax and then a sealer. the sealer which they referred to as a fixative is almost like a plastic. any idea of what that might be?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 13, 2008)

I use Morticians Wax &amp; a sealer Called She-laq by Benefit its awesome I use it to keep my MU in place



never heard of that "plastic sealer" sorry!!


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Morticians Wax &amp; a sealer Called She-laq by Benefit its awesome I use it to keep my MU in place




never heard of that "plastic sealer" sorry!! ok i found the product they were talking about here . It is modeling wax and fixative from a company called Mehron which specializes in stage makeup. *Modeling Wax with Fixative "A"*




Product #: 140-F

*Price:* $5.95

*Modeling Wax with Fixative "A"*


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 13, 2008)

mehron is an awesom MU brand I'll be using their pink body paint for this DTB!!!!!


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2008)

someone else was telling me about this that the prices of the stage makeup was way less than cosmetic makeup and in some cases you couldnt tell the difference. Case in point (and im just bringing this up as an example because i dont know it to be true) the Benefit She-laq you mentioned was $28 for a small amount. (Dont recall size) but a slightly larger amount of Ben Nye sealant was only $6. do you think in some cases stage makeup is a consideration or are there other things to think about?


----------



## daer0n (May 13, 2008)

BenNye is a great quality professional/theatrical makeup, its my favorite, gives you full coverage and the eyeshadows are awesome and stay on all day, plus it is very cheap!

Stage makeup is much better than the conventional and popular brands, i personally like it better.


----------



## amber_nation (May 13, 2008)

another method is to use mustache wax. Sold at drug stores, comes in white and I think flesh tone. It's a paste like substance, smooth down the eyebrows with it and then you can use foundation to cover. But it's not the greatest

Another way is to use scar wax. Never tried this way. It's a wax material that you work a little to get it warm and pliable then you can use it to shape your eyebrows. Doesn't really cover them. Just shapes them.


----------



## fawp (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif someone else was telling me about this that the prices of the stage makeup was way less than cosmetic makeup and in some cases you couldnt tell the difference. Case in point (and im just bringing this up as an example because i dont know it to be true) the Benefit She-laq you mentioned was $28 for a small amount. (Dont recall size) but a slightly larger amount of Ben Nye sealant was only $6. do you think in some cases stage makeup is a consideration or are there other things to think about? It really depends...some stage makeup is fine for everyday use but some of it is very harsh and can really irritate the skin and eyes. I have some stage makeup that works fantastic but I can only wear it for a few hours every once in a while because will strip down my skin and cause horrible breakouts...I also have certain eyeshadows that look fantastic under stage lighting but always give me styes on my eyelids the day after I use them.


----------



## Gboo531 (May 13, 2008)

Aw Man Jeffree Star....My day was made better by this!!!! He makes me laugh so hard core. a very unique individual....I might try this one! if I can find my pink wig lol.


----------



## Stylish Daisy (May 13, 2008)

*i'm new and i was so excited to enter the recent DTB challenge*

but i just don't know who this person is hehehe

it's so hard

so i think i will wait for the next challenge


----------



## Stefanie_d (May 13, 2008)

I'm new here too, and I was very excited for the first DTB I could enter...but I don't know him either...

I'll do my research, but I'm not sure if I'm gonna pull this off !


----------



## Sarah84 (May 13, 2008)

oooh wow interesting theme, cant wait to see some entries


----------



## McRubel (May 13, 2008)

Well...here goes. I tried to cover up my eyebrows but it didn't work. This is my very first D2B. So please be gentle



. I've never worn this much makeup (and these colors) in my life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stylish Daisy (May 13, 2008)

*McRubel*

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!


----------



## Raze (May 13, 2008)

Great job McRubel, I love the pinkie colour on your eyes.

I like your lip colour too only I couldn't pull it off in the real world, but I'll have to find something for this challenge I guess.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 13, 2008)

McRubel great entry LOve the expression on your face!!!!!


----------



## MissElaine (May 13, 2008)

Great job, McRubel!!! I love the makeup and your expression! Perfect!


----------



## *Gigi* (May 13, 2008)

I don't think I could even remotely pull this off. I have a few tats, but that's all I have to go on, and they aren't all on my arm. Looks like fun though, can't wait to see all of the enteries!

That last one looks great! Good job!


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2008)

McRubel the first two pics you got a great snarl going on! the third you just look too darn cute! you should enter the first one


----------



## McRubel (May 14, 2008)

Thank you all so much!



I had a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## KatJ (May 14, 2008)

I need to run by Sally Beauty to get some eyelashes, and redo my hair. Hopefully I'll be able to enter soon. thanks for the support, lol!

McRubel, that's a HOT entry!


----------



## TracySchapes (May 14, 2008)

This is when it's great to have crossdressers on this board. This is one of the best demos I've seen. I'm still struggling with the technique, but I've come real close and I forgot a step when I did it last. I have to set some time aside to try it again.

This is from Grae Phillips one of the best "Gender Illusionists"


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BenNye is a great quality professional/theatrical makeup, its my favorite, gives you full coverage and the eyeshadows are awesome and stay on all day, plus it is very cheap!Stage makeup is much better than the conventional and popular brands, i personally like it better.

Where can you buy BenNye? I've seen alot of great eyeshadows but never knew where to purchase it. I might've asked a while ago but obviously forgot. lol


----------



## daer0n (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can you buy BenNye? I've seen alot of great eyeshadows but never knew where to purchase it. I might've asked a while ago but obviously forgot. lol They sell it at costumes stores since its theatrical makeup, and you can also find it here Would You Believe?




they might sell some on ebay too, but im not sure if you would buy stuff there since you have to bid for it.


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TracySchapes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is when it's great to have crossdressers on this board. This is one of the best demos I've seen. I'm still struggling with the technique, but I've come real close and I forgot a step when I did it last. I have to set some time aside to try it again.
This is from Grae Phillips one of the best "Gender Illusionists"

01cHJqwRQDo

that is the video i got the info about the modeling wax out of .. thanks Tracy
darla


----------



## TracySchapes (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can you buy BenNye? I've seen alot of great eyeshadows but never knew where to purchase it. I might've asked a while ago but obviously forgot. lol I buy mine from the Alcone Company in NY. They have been wonderful. btw I use their "Fast Lash" too. You almost get the effect of false eyelashes with it.
Hugs, Tracy


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 14, 2008)

Nice entry McRubel! I love the shades of pink you used, very pretty!


----------



## glamadelic (May 14, 2008)

This is interesting... don't think I'll be entering. But I can't wait to see other entries! Great ones o far! =)


----------



## Johnnie (May 14, 2008)

Tracy- awesome video thanks!


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2008)

here are some makeup tips from Jeffree Starr

ladies be afraid, very afraid ...............jk


----------



## missxstephaniex (May 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see these entries. I actually messaged Jeffree on myspace and told him about this thread(don't know if he'll read it) but it'd be fun if he did come and join or alteast message me back and say what he thinks!


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gboo531* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw Man Jeffree Star....My day was made better by this!!!! He makes me laugh so hard core. a very unique individual....I might try this one! if I can find my* pink wig* lol. I'd lend you mine but I might be using it this week!! lol


----------



## emih19 (May 15, 2008)

cute theme


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missxstephaniex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait to see these entries. I actually messaged Jeffree on myspace and told him about this thread(don't know if he'll read it) but it'd be fun if he did come and join or alteast message me back and say what he thinks! LOL! He should enter! Who could possibly be a better Jeffree Star than Jeffree Star!


----------



## *Gigi* (May 15, 2008)

I took some pics the other night, but the lighting in my apt is so crappy that the detail in the MU didn't show up well! I was super irritated! I will try again though!


----------



## beautybybee (May 15, 2008)

I cant wait to see some entries...


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2008)

Well as luck would have it my boss is dragging me on an quick business trip tonight! So I grabbed my mu bag and found my old pink wig!!! Obviously I'm a glutten for punishment!! Hahaha


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well as luck would have it my boss is dragging me on an quick business trip tonight! So I grabbed my mu bag and found my old pink wig!!! Obviously I'm a glutten for punishment!! Hahaha Yay! I had a feeling that pink wig would be making an appearance!




Can't wait!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 15, 2008)

I did my Jeffree Star Look yesterday ..........I Didnt like how it came out pictures werent to good either so Im gona Re-Do it &amp; than post em up!!! I thought it had came out ok but when i took pictures .....Blah so dissapointed !!!!


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did my Jeffree Star Look yesterday ..........I Didnt like how it came out pictures werent to good either so Im gona Re-Do it &amp; than post em up!!! I thought it had came out ok but when i took pictures .....Blah so dissapointed !!!! Monet so what did you do for your hair?


----------



## beautybybee (May 16, 2008)

same as monet i did the jeffrey starr look like now but it didnt look right,,maybe because i have to wax my eyebrows...lol...youll see it in a couple days..


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Annia (May 16, 2008)

LOVE it, Karren!!!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOVE it, Karren!!! Thanks, Annia!!! New that old pink wig would come in handy someday!! lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 16, 2008)

Awsome entry, Karren! I love the wig, and the lip color, very cool!


----------



## daer0n (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/41966-d2b05162008.jpg
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...b05162008a.jpg

OMG Karren! great job! love the pink wig! woot!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awsome entry, Karren! I love the wig, and the lip color, very cool!



Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Karren! great job! love the pink wig! woot! Thanks!! I strugled with the eye brows for an hour.. tried soap then a mixture of powder and hair spray.... was about ready to give up... ended up using some pink litter glue and highlighted it with the pink lipstick I bought today.... matter of fact.. I used the pink lipstick for everything pink... lol I tried a really light colored powder but it wasn't as wite as I would have liked....


----------



## purpleRain (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did my Jeffree Star Look yesterday ..........I Didnt like how it came out pictures werent to good either so Im gona Re-Do it &amp; than post em up!!! I thought it had came out ok but when i took pictures .....Blah so dissapointed !!!! Yeah I know what you mean. Sometimes you make a pictures and they all look awfull, you have to be lucky to get 2 great pictures...It can be the lightning or the angle you take.

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/41966-d2b05162008.jpg
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...b05162008a.jpg

Karren I like this entry of yours. I think one of my favourite d2b pics I have seen from you.


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2008)

thats great Karren, you're ready for clubbing now!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/41966-d2b05162008.jpg
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...b05162008a.jpg

Very cool, Karren! You got the colors dead on!!!


----------



## magneticheart (May 16, 2008)

Brilliant entry Karren!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

Thanks girls!! It was a lot of fun..


----------



## annuzka (May 16, 2008)

well i have done this withot thinking of this jeffrey



(and i have no idea who is this





but now i see this is it!

i hope its ok


----------



## shangrila (May 16, 2008)

awesome job karen and annuzka! woooooo!


----------



## katana (May 16, 2008)

Awesome job Karren!!


----------



## akathegnat (May 16, 2008)

Karen I hope you had a ball! Loved the pics!


----------



## beautybybee (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/41966-d2b05162008.jpg
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...b05162008a.jpg

good job karen... i love the hair...


----------



## renbray (May 16, 2008)

i might actually attempt this because i love the idea of having pink eyebrows!!! eck! i hope i can finish in time to enter!!!


----------



## McRubel (May 16, 2008)

Karren--great job! You rocked out that wig!!!

Annuzka----I love your face graffiti! You must have a really steady hand. How did you do your eyelashes?? Did they come like that or did you make them?


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 16, 2008)

Karren Im so jealous I wish I had a pink wig*sigh*..........owell!!!!!!

&amp; Darla what I did for my hair was absolutley nothing lol but I was thinkin of doin something like using pink body paint to paint top of my hair !!!!!!IDK yet if I dont have time to re-do my look than I guess I'll just enter the one I already did!!!! Cant wait to see more entries!!!


----------



## annuzka (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren--great job! You rocked out that wig!!! 
Annuzka----I love your face graffiti! You must have a really steady hand. How did you do your eyelashes?? Did they come like that or did you make them?

thx



i took some time yeah





but lashes are stargazer pink feather lashes





Stargazer Products


----------



## Johnnie (May 16, 2008)

Annuzka: You look awesome! BTW you're skin is flawless.


----------



## Raze (May 16, 2008)

I loved your look Karren! The pink wig rocks.

I guess I'll have to try to find a pink lipstick today so I can have a go.


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2008)

I used Wet N Wild's pink lipstick I bought at CVS, Raze!! For my lips, eye brows... Blusher!! Lol


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2008)

Karren, amazing entry! You're looking GOOD!!!!


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shangrila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome job karen and annuzka! woooooo! Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome job Karren!! Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen I hope you had a ball! Loved the pics! Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good job karen... i love the hair... Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren--great job! You rocked out that wig!!! 
Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren Im so jealous I wish I had a pink wig*sigh*..........owell!!!!!!

Originally Posted by *Raze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I loved your look Karren! The pink wig rocks.I guess I'll have to try to find a pink lipstick today so I can have a go.





Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren, amazing entry! You're looking GOOD!!!! Awwww Thanks!!



I always have fun when I'm playing with makeup... else i wouldn't be doing it!! lol


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2008)

Fabulous job to you all! So freaking talented.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *annuzka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i have done this withot thinking of this jeffrey



(and i have no idea who is this



but now i see this is it!

i hope its ok





http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/makeup/8.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/makeup/9.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/makeup/3.jpg

Awesome job, I love the eyelashes. And the ways you did your lips, very cool!


----------



## akathegnat (May 17, 2008)

Love the details you put into your look Annuzka! (BTW, Nice cat!)


----------



## Gboo531 (May 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd lend you mine but I might be using it this week!! lol lol!!



I think I know where mine is...might scare my man half to death with this one though!




ps--

AWESOME dtb karren!!!!!


----------



## Kokane (May 17, 2008)

awesome entries everyone!

but I like Karren's the best



!


----------



## annuzka (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love the details you put into your look Annuzka! (BTW, Nice cat!) thx


----------



## Saralin (May 18, 2008)

Okay - so here it goes! My first D2B.

I hope the image resolution is okay - if not I can upload the originals (they're just very large).


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2008)

Awsome, Sara.. I want those earrings!!! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Great job so far, ladies!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 19, 2008)

Nice entry, Saralin! I love your earrings, and the color lipstick you used is so pretty!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

YAY!!! This will be fun!


----------



## CellyCell (May 19, 2008)

Saralin and Annuzka - that's some pretty nice ass entries!

Makes me want to join now



... maybe


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2008)

Saralin- Good job!


----------



## purpleRain (May 19, 2008)

wow ...first d2b, love it saralin!! Well done.


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2008)

Nice job guys and gals!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so I had absolutely *$0* for this challenge, so no pink wig for me! Since I didn't do pink hair, I didn't do pink eyebrows, either. This one was REALLY hard, you guys! It totally didn't turn out like I expected!

Holy crap, I took the pics outside and it had just rained! It was so hot an humid, it was unbearable! Ack!
















I'm going to enter the first one for voting, since most of you seem to be ok with me entering!


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

You still did a really good job Shaundra!

I really like the last picture, love the lashes btw! and the color of the lipstick, it looks really good on you


----------



## annuzka (May 19, 2008)

im gonne enter the 1st one


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You still did a really good job Shaundra!I really like the last picture, love the lashes btw! and the color of the lipstick, it looks really good on you





Thanks, Nury!


----------



## akathegnat (May 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo Shaundra! Nice even though you didn't have full pink hair!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 19, 2008)

Ooh, very nice entry Shaundra! The eyelashes are gorgeous, you look like a doll!


----------



## Saralin (May 19, 2008)

I'd like to enter my first picture


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, akathegnat and jacquelyna!


----------



## Darla (May 19, 2008)

Jeffree's influence is everywhere!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jeffree's influence is everywhere!http://inventorspot.com/files/images...ist_custom.jpg

hahahaha... &lt;3


----------



## katana (May 19, 2008)

Very good entries so far everyone!


----------



## MissElaine (May 19, 2008)

All of y'all have done such a great job! I wish I could do this one! I just don't have the right stuff to pull it off...and no money to get the right stuff!


----------



## purpleRain (May 20, 2008)

Nice job Shaundra! I like the second picture the most for the jeffree Theme..great eye makeup!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, purpleRain! Are you going to enter?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 20, 2008)

Great entries...this one has me so excited I check for new entries like every couple hours! So I think I am actully doing this one on my Husband!!!! We'll see how it turns out this weekend!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 20, 2008)

THATS FREAKING AWESOME! lol I wish I knew a guy that would let me put MU on him lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 21, 2008)

Nice job ladies!!


----------



## ticki (May 21, 2008)

great entries so far!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jeffree's influence is everywhere!http://inventorspot.com/files/images...ist_custom.jpg

Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## sooperficial (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif THATS FREAKING AWESOME! lol I wish I knew a guy that would let me put MU on him lol OMG I'll lend you one of my gays! I have had 3 Shu lash curlers swiped and clear lip glass....they also love chanel nail polish. Oh and Smashbox Studio Finish Primer! lol
You all lookl great ladies! I am going to stop at Walgreens and look for that wet'n'wild pink lipstick and liner!

You're beautiful. (in Jefree Star Voice)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (May 21, 2008)

OOh, Shaundra. Great job! I love the second one!


----------



## purpleRain (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, purpleRain! Are you going to enter?




No, I am too busy with the recovery from my accident



and don't feel the energy for this (yet).


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I am too busy with the recovery from my accident



and don't feel the energy for this (yet). That's right! I hope your recovery is going well!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOh, Shaundra. Great job! I love the second one! Aww...thanks, Ashley! I was a little disappointed with how it came out.



I'm thinking I might go with the second one now like you said, because you can see the makeup a little better in that one!


----------



## lyss-ox (May 21, 2008)

wow im actually really excited to enter this one..

i love jeffree star hes sooooo good at makeup,

and i already have the blonde hair

(that he use to have)

so i think that i might give it a shot


----------



## Darla (May 21, 2008)

I tried this the other day. I had a hard time finding anyplace that has the theatrical supplies. and I didn't have suitable time to do mail order. I was looking for modeling wax or nose putty to block out my eyebrows, but found neither. After reading threads on theater bulleting boards I don't know how effective they would be for photos as opposed to a stage performer.

What i ended up getting was moustache wax at a local CVS. It works real well keeping those hairs in place. I put some concealer over it and then it works for about 5 minutes! Then it cracks and looks like crap. I guess that's what the eyebrow plastic is all about.

I tried a few other options as well. clear mascara over the brows followed by pressed powder. Each gave a less than desirable result. I eventually just went over the brow line with pink liner pencil. Not the result i was going for.

I might try to get a few of the better pics uploaded later. I spent so much time messing with the brows I actually didn't get to fully do the eyes (no fake lashes or even mascara) so its lacking but some other things seemed to be working ok.

But i got a question. I was trying to really make heavy use of this black liquid liner (covergirl) but when i try to blend it, instead of black it looks dark blue. Is this just a crappy product or do they all do that?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried this the other day. I had a hard time finding anyplace that has the theatrical supplies. and I didn't have suitable time to do mail order. I was looking for modeling wax or nose putty to block out my eyebrows, but found neither. After reading threads on theater bulleting boards I don't know how effective they would be for photos as opposed to a stage performer.
What i ended up getting was moustache wax at a local CVS. It works real well keeping those hairs in place. I put some concealer over it and then it works for about 5 minutes! Then it cracks and looks like crap. I guess that's what the eyebrow plastic is all about.

I tried a few other options as well. clear mascara over the brows followed by pressed powder. Each gave a less than desirable result. I eventually just went over the brow line with pink liner pencil. Not the result i was going for.

I might try to get a few of the better pics uploaded later. I spent so much time messing with the brows I actually didn't get to fully do the eyes (no fake lashes or even mascara) so its lacking but some other things seemed to be working ok.

But i got a question. I was trying to really make heavy use of this black liquid liner (covergirl) but when i try to blend it, instead of black it looks dark blue. Is this just a crappy product or do they all do that?

Liquid liner is intended to create more of a sharp line than a smudged look.



If you smudge it, it will become sheerer, possibly looking blue or grey. 
What I would recommend if you want a smudged liner with liquid liner, is to apply the liquid liner as usual, then apply a black eyeshadow on top of it, blending the eyeshadow out. That will give a smudged effect while still remaining dark black.



hth!

I'd love for you to enter, btw!


----------



## craftyminx (May 21, 2008)

Hi All! I'm a newbie to this forum and this thread caught my eye. I have a suggestion that may help a few of you. I recently attended a reverse drag party where J-star was my inspiration for make-up and I had to figure out how to cover up my eyebrows. It was a long process of trial and error and a failed trip to Sephora (I had three make-up specialists on me and they couldn't even do it). What I found that works the best without spending very much money at all is glue stick.

I thinned my eyebrows out some first since I had thicker ones. Then glue them down pressing hard with the glue stick. Let the first coat dry then add a few more layers until all of the eyebrow is filled in and lying flat. I then went over it with my max factor pan stick. Dermablend or some other thick concealer would work really well here to. The key with the glue is not to wipe any make up on over it dab everything and it won't move once it's covered. Then just draw on your new high-arches. Mine lasted all night and the glue stick comes off really easily with some eye-makeup remover and face wash.

Since I'm new I can't post pictures so you'll just have to trust me.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *craftyminx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi All! I'm a newbie to this forum and this thread caught my eye. I have a suggestion that may help a few of you. I recently attended a reverse drag party where J-star was my inspiration for make-up and I had to figure out how to cover up my eyebrows. It was a long process of trial and error and a failed trip to Sephora (I had three make-up specialists on me and they couldn't even do it). What I found that works the best without spending very much money at all is glue stick. 
I thinned my eyebrows out some first since I had thicker ones. Then glue them down pressing hard with the glue stick. Let the first coat dry then add a few more layers until all of the eyebrow is filled in and lying flat. I then went over it with my max factor pan stick. Dermablend or some other thick concealer would work really well here to. The key with the glue is not to wipe any make up on over it dab everything and it won't move once it's covered. Then just draw on your new high-arches. Mine lasted all night and the glue stick comes off really easily with some eye-makeup remover and face wash.

Since I'm new I can't post pictures so you'll just have to trust me.





The glue stick sounds like a great idea!


----------



## beautybybee (May 22, 2008)

i actually tried the bar soap deal and it worked pretty well too being that my eyebrows hadnt been waxed in monthes...and came off with a breeze...if you have thinner eyebrows i know itll work..imma ttry the glue stick too. soungs like itll work a lil better

thanks


----------



## Karren (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so I had absolutely *$0* for this challenge, so no pink wig for me! Since I didn't do pink hair, I didn't do pink eyebrows, either. This one was REALLY hard, you guys! It totally didn't turn out like I expected!
Holy crap, I took the pics outside and it had just rained! It was so hot an humid, it was unbearable! Ack!

I'm going to enter the first one for voting, since most of you seem to be ok with me entering!

Ya look fantstic, Shaundra!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ya look fantstic, Shaundra!!! Thanks, Karren! You did an amazing job, too! I didn't realize this one was going to be as hard as it was!


----------



## beautybybee (May 22, 2008)

aww i wont have time to enter this one...im going out of town for the weekend and wont be back in time...good luck to all the ladies cant wait to vote...


----------



## Saralin (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *craftyminx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi All! I'm a newbie to this forum and this thread caught my eye. I have a suggestion that may help a few of you. I recently attended a reverse drag party where J-star was my inspiration for make-up and I had to figure out how to cover up my eyebrows. It was a long process of trial and error and a failed trip to Sephora (I had three make-up specialists on me and they couldn't even do it). What I found that works the best without spending very much money at all is glue stick. 
I thinned my eyebrows out some first since I had thicker ones. Then glue them down pressing hard with the glue stick. Let the first coat dry then add a few more layers until all of the eyebrow is filled in and lying flat. I then went over it with my max factor pan stick. Dermablend or some other thick concealer would work really well here to. The key with the glue is not to wipe any make up on over it dab everything and it won't move once it's covered. Then just draw on your new high-arches. Mine lasted all night and the glue stick comes off really easily with some eye-makeup remover and face wash.

Since I'm new I can't post pictures so you'll just have to trust me.





I wish that I had that glue stick and I should have known that since I also had problems with the eyebrows. I seriously tried to cover them up with everything but it was extremely difficult because you could still see the dark color that my eyebrows had. Finally I just colored them over with the pink lipstick. Despite the problems I had I think that it was a really good result actually.


----------



## Darla (May 22, 2008)

Here is the first pic for my DTB. (i think i may post a couple and see what you all think) this is so embarrassing. This is my second try. I actually tried out fake eyelashes on this one. That was fun. I should have a pic that shows it off better. You can see it better on another pic but i have fake tattoo arm sleeves. The brows came out pretty crappy, but are mostly pink. Not as exaggerated as Jeffree, but then again after my experience as a 13 year old I'm not about to shave my eyebrows off!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is the first pic for my DTB. (i think i may post a couple and see what you all think) this is so embarrassing. This is my second try. I actually tried out fake eyelashes on this one. That was fun. I should have a pic that shows it off better. You can see it better on another pic but i have fake tattoo arm sleeves. The brows came out pretty crappy, but are mostly pink. Not as exaggerated as Jeffree, but then again after my experience as a 13 year old I'm not about to shave my eyebrows off!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1_DSCN4686.JPG

That's awesome that you went with a tattoo sleeve and everything! I love it!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2008)

You did a great job Darla.

This is a fun forum to visit!


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You did a great job Darla.This is a fun forum to vivit!

Yeah!!! Super job!!!!


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2008)

thanks Shaundra, Carolyn &amp; Karren, I have a few more shortly.

Now help me pick which one i should submit.
















Now these are just for other detail, Alternate outfit from day 1 etc.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2008)

Oohh, I love your pink shoes!!!

As far as your entry...maybe the second one from the post with multiple pics? I'm not sure, I'll think about it a little more.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2008)

I like the second picture and the one with the black stockings and pink shoes.

Those tats rock Darla - well done!


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the second picture and the one with the black stockings and pink shoes.Those tats rock Darla - well done!

I'm glad you like the sleeve idea (actually thats thanks to OrangeCrayon who told me where to get those) I just posted that pic because you got to see the whole look. I wanted more of a fishnet than a pattern stocking. But i don't like the xpression or the double chin in the pic.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2008)

OMG Darla u look great!! I love it!!


----------



## sooner_chick (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I'll lend you one of my gays! I have had 3 Shu lash curlers swiped and clear lip glass....they also love chanel nail polish. Oh and Smashbox Studio Finish Primer! lol
You all lookl great ladies! I am going to stop at Walgreens and look for that wet'n'wild pink lipstick and liner!

You're beautiful. (in Jefree Star Voice)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Milani has a lipstick called Rose Hip,and Love My Lips{Lip pencils} has a hot pink liner. =)


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 23, 2008)

Cool entry, Darla! Your outfits is hot. And the hair, and makeup rock!






The first picture you posted is my favorite.


----------



## Raze (May 23, 2008)

Hey Darla - your entry rocks!


----------



## paprheart (May 23, 2008)

I'm amazed of all the great looks you've made for this D2B! They all look nice.


----------



## purpleRain (May 23, 2008)

Hey Darla.

I love the effort you put into this callenge and the whole look is very Jeffree. The tatoo sleeves rock!!





And Darla, you should try to smile more on the pictures!


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Darla. I love the effort you put into this callenge and the whole look is very Jeffree. The tatoo sleeves rock!!





And Darla, you should try to smile more on the pictures!





Thank you Purple Rain I appreciate the kind comments. I dunno looking at the original pics of Jeffree I don't recall him smiling. So i actually thought of it while i was taking pics and even took 1 or 2 but those looked very poor.


----------



## LilDee (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks Shaundra, Carolyn &amp; Karren, I have a few more shortly.Now help me pick which one i should submit.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...3_DSCN4703.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...7_DSCN4641.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2_DSCN4695.JPG

Now these are just for other detail, Alternate outfit from day 1 etc.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...6_DSCN4633.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...5_DSCN4617.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...4_DSCN4678.JPG

Awesome job Darla!Choose the second one for entry





I love the fully tattooed sleeves you did on your arms!!


----------



## purpleRain (May 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you Purple Rain I appreciate the kind comments. I dunno looking at the original pics of Jeffree I don't recall him smiling. So i actually thought of it while i was taking pics and even took 1 or 2 but those looked very poor. It's positive feedback of course because I like your entry! But I know what you mean about smiling.... maybe I mean more like smiling with your eyes or something like that (or do I sound like Tyra now lol



)


----------



## kcam125 (May 24, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the way Jeffree Star does his makeup!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 24, 2008)

Ok, anyone else who would like to enter...

Please do so by tomorrow night (11:59 PM EST)!



That's when voting will begin.


----------



## amber_nation (May 24, 2008)

I will enter my pic tonight, was trying to track down a Hello Kitty tee and some way to do pink hair. But no luck but will do what I can.

Love all the entries so far.


----------



## Insensitive. (May 24, 2008)

Sorry about the messy background, i was over my friends house!


----------



## amber_nation (May 24, 2008)

great pics Insensitive. Love the eye makeup and you did a good job with the eyebrows.


----------



## Insensitive. (May 24, 2008)

Girl i though i looked a Hot Mess.


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great pics Insensitive. Love the eye makeup and you did a good job with the eyebrows. that's what i was going to say knowing how hard it is to cover them, you did a great job on yours!


----------



## Insensitive. (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 25, 2008)

*Ok Im so dissapointed I been going through ALOT lately &amp; didnt have time to redo this look Like I had wanted too



owell I will not have time so I am just gona submitt the 1st one !!!...........Im so embarrassed I know its a mess I dont got pink hair &amp; the Eyeshadow couldv'e been Blended alot better but owell next time I'll take my time well here it goes........................*






&lt;


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 25, 2008)

Intensive, your entry rocks, the colors you used are so pretty!





Wow, Monet, your makeup is perfect! I think that picture will be just fine.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 25, 2008)

I can tell that is beautiful Monet, I want to see a face on shot!!!! I don't think I will have time to enter this one. I am so disappointed. My whole family got sick, and now I feel a little crappy! MAYBE tomorrow night!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can tell that is beautiful Monet, I want to see a face on shot!!!! I don't think I will have time to enter this one. I am so disappointed. My whole family got sick, and now I feel a little crappy! MAYBE tomorrow night! Aww, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope your family feels better soon.


----------



## Marie Duval (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif THATS FREAKING AWESOME! lol I wish I knew a guy that would let me put MU on him lol Um ... would begging help??? ((waving))


----------



## Raze (May 25, 2008)

*Ohhhh Monet! Thats AWESOME!* If thats your messy - I should give up on ever trying to put make up on again!

I've been sooo sick today and I really wanted to do this! I may try but it just wont compare!

This was my insperation pic:






Unfortunately my eyebrows showed through on the photos













I guess one of the above for voting, but heres a couple to show detail - the flash still blows out the colours, they are much more intense in real life (and you couldn't really see the eyebrows!)


----------



## Johnnie (May 25, 2008)

MakeupbyMonet: I'd say you're 2nd because I can't see much of it. Good job though.

Raze: I think yours is the best. Don't worry about the eyebrows because everything else came out great. Love your hair btw! ;-D


----------



## GillT (May 25, 2008)

Some amazing entries! I can't wait to join in with the next one.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope your family feels better soon.



Thanks so much! I think we are all on the mend!


----------



## amber_nation (May 25, 2008)

Good job Monet, the makeup looks flawless.

Like Raze's pics too, nice pink and blue intense look and both of you did good with coming up with pink eyebrows.

I took some pics last night but don't like them. I might give it a second try and post some pics later on today. This was a tough challenge and the makeup I used wasn't bold enough.


----------



## amber_nation (May 25, 2008)

went through the pics I took and found a few that were somewhat OK. decided to post one now in case I don't get a chance to take new ones. I did find some pink hair dye that was temporary. I bought it years ago and forgot I had it.


----------



## 4everfit4life (May 25, 2008)

OMG HE is out of my league!


----------



## Raze (May 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good job Monet, the makeup looks flawless.Like Raze's pics too, nice pink and blue intense look and both of you did good with coming up with pink eyebrows.

Thanks - good old lip liner (I had no idea what I was doing! and first try at putting on false lashes, the things we do when we're sick)
You did a great job with your brows too. And your hair is so shiny!

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love your hair btw! ;-D Thank you! I just got it cut, I really do have HOT pink in my hair approx 3 inches underneath at the roots, but the pink in the front is wax (my hubby thinks that from the side I look like a boy - guess that helps with this DTB)


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 26, 2008)

Great entries!!!!


----------

